# Don't be a vape snob !!!!!!



## hyphen (31/8/15)

I was at a festival this weekend doing my thing when this guy saw that I was vaping and comes up to me and says " Why is your vape so small ? " 

Now that's not the usual response , normally people are like , "Wow ! Thats a big Twisp " or "Hey nice iStick etc"

I was like huh ? wtf are you talking about , a 50w Istick with a Subtank Mini isn't normally considered small.( I also just built my first coil from scratch and it was working like a dream)

Then the guy pulls out a 150w Sigelei with a dripper and I was like oh cool , 150w's , nice , whatever works for you man and he responded by asking if he could have a puff from mine .

I was running it a 35w's with the airflow tight , because that's how I like it , he proceeded to crank it to 50w's and open the airflow up all the way " To see what it could do " .

Now i understand if we were having a cloud competition or battle of the mods , all good , but I got the distinct sense that he thought he was better than me because of his setup.

Anyway , this whole encounter left me with a sour taste in my mouth (not from juice) 

If you see someone else vaping , just be happy for them that they're off the cigs.

If you're using a Twisp or any other entry level device , Im happy for you , ITS NOT A COMPETITION ! 

So yeh , bottom line , don't be a vape snob , you just come across as a douchebag.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 19 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (31/8/15)

I cannot agree more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (31/8/15)

Unfortunately you will get those douches with anything. You should have told him the sig 150 is old news

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (31/8/15)

Its like the D!ck in his BMW/Porche whatever next to you in the golf or something like that and he's revving the shite out of it...to me in the golf my first thought is hope he knows where the next fuel stop is...I dont need to go 220km/h because ITS AGAINST THE LAW....


----------



## Christos (31/8/15)

Well I had somebody give my tank a blowjob. Literally put the whole thing is his mouth. I am slightly exaggerating but the point is I went home and soaked my shit in the strongest detergent I had. Good thing I have multiple devices with me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (31/8/15)

Totally unacceptable.

I for one have played with basically every vape device available.. 

My favorite setup still to this day is Subtank Mini on iStick 50w or even 40W. I am not massive fan of the hardcore tanks like to TFV4 or the new cube V2 mod.. Too extreme for me.

I happily vape between 30-40W's.. 

What does that make me inferior to? If thats the case so be it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## JK! (31/8/15)

Thats a vape douche not a snob.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/8/15)

Sounds like the age old male problem of overcompensating for size in other departments 
I would have shoved it up his @rse with the coil exposed so he burns his fingers while trying to remove it too...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (31/8/15)

Someone did that to me the other weekend. Told me to go big with my vape otherwise it's not worth it. I just told him to look up and see how many flying f$#ks I give.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex_123 (31/8/15)

I've had similar experiences in bars and festivals in the past few months.
Some random kid would walk up to me and show me his high wattage box mod with a tank and tells me that I should get a tank since he has seen me refilling mine the whole time.
I assumed that he did not know that drippers existed and disappeared from the scene together with my clouds. (In the balcony area, not a fan of being a smoke machine indoors)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## picautomaton (31/8/15)

I don't have serious kit (clearos and Lemo 2) BUT! no one is putting their lips on my drip tips. I just would tell them to get their own or to go have a smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/15)

I just get so excited when I find fellow vaper no matter what kit they have... An Evod 1 on a spinner rocks a million times more than a stinky! Vapers of the world unite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (31/8/15)

Only time you're you're allowed to be a *silent* vape snob, is when you have a Reo in your hand, but thats just my opinion .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## hands (31/8/15)

i do not get to see many vapers and am just pleased to see one. that guy would have cracked me up

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MJ INC (31/8/15)

There are always going to be those sorts of people out there. Best just to ignore them and keep enjoying what makes you happy


----------

